# Cherry shrimp in DFW area?



## tsunamiwind (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get cherry shrimp in the DFW area? Do I have to special order it?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

some of the members have cherry shrimp. Jax on dfwfishbox might have some. I also see them posted on dallas.craigslist.org every now then.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Check dfwfishbox, there always seems to be someone selling them.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to get them from Fish Gallery in Dallas, or from the Flowerhorn breeder in Arlington, google flowerhorns in Arlington and see if he's still there.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Aquatic Wonderland specializes in flower horns. There is a web site. They are in Arlington, but be sure you call first before you visit because he doesn't keep regular hours.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

also note that aquatic wonderland is hard to fight at first. it behind a small car dealership, and you have to drive in to the car dealership then drive to the back of it to get to aquatic wonderland.


----------

